# Big Trout Trinity 5/17



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Got invited to fish with Frank, Capt Tag Anderson(Anderson Guide Service www.fishhuntgalvestonbay.com ) and Capt James Mayeux(******* Guide service). We headed out to Trinity early saturday morning looking for some signs of activity, well with all the combined knowledge on the boat it didnt take long! As soon as we started fishing it was on throwin bass asassins. We were catching some super solid fish including 7 trout over 25" and ended the day with 22 trout over 19"!!!! All the fish were super heavy and I caught one that is in my personal best top three for sure at just under 29" and 9lbs on the Boga!!!! We released all the giants and loaded up on the rest.These guys are great and super cool to fish with and know the area like the back of their hands. It always something to look forward to when I get the call from Frank who is Tags cousin and we get to fish up there!
Thanks again Tag and James for the invite


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pigs Saltaholic! A good turn for Trinity!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome day for sure, congrats on the PB and the CPR.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Nicely Done!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish gentlemen, congrats!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

pilgrimage to texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i am not going to sleep good tonight!!! man-o-man that is one heck of a trip.....thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice report! Sure wish I could have ran out there this morning.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow....nice report and great fish!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

DAUUM!!! Those are nice fish. Congrats on the PB.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

**** boy your putting a hurting on those big sows!!! Nice catch!! P.S shave to Go-tee!!


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like ya'll had a great day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I didnt make it out again sunday but everyone else did and they tore em up again!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Good job on da fish,, 


LOL,, why you wanna send people up north of where yall fished. still laughing.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice fish congrats!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wading or drifting?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Drifting


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Those are some pigs fo sho!
--Hop


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

COME ON NATE STOP CHECKING ME OUT....LOOK AT THE FISH A LITTLE!

DUDE....WEAK!



NateTxAg said:


> **** boy your putting a hurting on those big sows!!! Nice catch!! P.S shave to Go-tee!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are some healthy fish. Congrats.


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow! if those are the one's ya'll kept, I'm scared think of the one's you let go. Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Dang Salt, you weren't lyin! Nice fish Bro! Congrats on the Big Girl...


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*Capt James M*

Capt James knows that Trinity area-he live minutes from the water. I wish I was as fortunate. Looks like ya'll were just stacking & racking them in while I had to measure mine.

sb


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

YES SIR, JAMES AND TAG ARE BOTH TOP NOTCH AND LIVE SUPER CLOSE TO THE WATER


sb said:


> Capt James knows that Trinity area-he live minutes from the water. I wish I was as fortunate. Looks like ya'll were just stacking & racking them in while I had to measure mine.
> 
> sb


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW; those are some biggins!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

check em out www.fishhuntgalvestonbay.com


----------



## lunkerlander (Feb 4, 2006)

You sure those fish were caught in Trinity? They look more like East Bay fish?


----------

